# pretty sweet cage



## earsnted (Nov 21, 2012)

idk if anyones looking to purchase a cage from a pet store, i know me and my girlfriend have the 2 largest cages petsmart sells for our rabbits(she works there so we get the discount) otherwise we wouldnt have gotten them there lol.

but i was checkin out a new website i found

http://www.drfostersmith.com

and found this pretty awesome cage, thats fairly big, and for about the same price as a X Large one from petsmart/petco.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10431+23958&pcatid=23958



just figured i'd share it incase someone wanted to get one!

enjoy


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 21, 2012)

That's pretty good for a pet store-style cage. You could buy a lot of NIC grid boxes or an x-pen for that much, though, and could build an even bigger cage.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 21, 2012)

I agree with Meredith. The XL cage is 4' x 2' which isn't bad for a store bought cage. But for half that price you could make a NIC cage like this with more than double the space:






I have ordered things from DrFosters site however. Fun to look around.


----------



## earsnted (Nov 22, 2012)

oh i know about nic cages and everything, just was one of the nicer store bought cages ive seen, so i figured i'd share it



and i agree dr fosters site is pretty cool


----------



## tamsin (Nov 22, 2012)

It annoys me they always use really young rabbits in the photos to make them look giant, if you put an adult size rabbit in there it would look so much smaller!

The head height is nice for a commercial cage but 4'x2' isn't that giant.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 22, 2012)

tamsin wrote:


> It annoys me they always use really young rabbits in the photos to make them look giant, if you put an adult size rabbit in there it would look so much smaller!
> 
> The head height is nice for a commercial cage but 4'x2' isn't that giant.




^^ This is exactly what I was thinking! I am always so frustrated that you never can tell if a cage will be good for your rabbit that is online like that, because they use tiny rabbits! NIC cages work really well, I highly recommend them!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 22, 2012)

Ours were all custom made by a guy in Manteca, CA, a long time ago before we moved. I couldn't buy the materials for the price he sold them for.


----------



## earsnted (Nov 25, 2012)

lol i realize its not that big, just saying, its bigger than all of them you will see in petsmart or petco not saying theyre better than NIC cages. just showin people as it was the largest i have found.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 27, 2012)

The pet shop I work at have a 5 foot indoor cafe and its really high too, it's a lot bigger than all other pet shop cages but my boss is against selling anything that is wrong for an animal, like he doesn't sell small cages or muesli type food, or pedigree and bakers dog food, ect


----------



## coxbrea151 (Dec 2, 2012)

I've seen that cage before, it it is TINY compared to NIC cages. Bigger than the others, but still, too small in my opinion. 

I wish there was a law against too small cages (there sort of is one, but the minimum dimentions need to be a lot bigger). :X


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah, it's ridiculous how small rabbit cages are. the one my babies started out in makes a perfect syrian hamster cage now that I've meshed it so he can't get out between the bars.


----------



## LuluBunny (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a store bought cage that would definitely be too small if I expected Lulu to spend most of her time in there. She's really a free range bun, and her cage is just more of a glorified litter box. We keep her water bottle, food, hay and bedding in there so she can do what she needs to do neatly, but the rest of the time she's sprawled out in my bedroom. I only close her up in there when absolutely necessary. I think those store bought cages can be really useful, but I can't imagine a fully grown, medium sized rabbit being happy in there for long periods of time.


----------



## Cinnabun121212 (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently bought just your basic "new rabbit home" cage from Petco, sadly found it a waste of money as I had to throw out the food with seed, the toy is useless and it's a really a poor quality cage for $79.00 dollars, but for now needed something bigger than the rescue cage I was given for her and she is only locked in there at night -- which she got out the 2nd night cause I didn't latch it right LOL. 

I saw the one you posted from Dr. Foster Smith's at Petco and having a full grown rabbit knew it was way to small. It is ashame they can promote these cages and get away with it.

I eventually plan to build a NIC cage ... they really are the way to go. My guinea pigs lived in C&C cages lined with fleece and my new wabbit will be heading there too very soon .


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Dec 20, 2012)

Def recommend NIC cages


----------

